# Music for yard haunt



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello folks
I was curious are there other good haunt themed cd's other than Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate?


Thanks

Sean


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check gore galore. They have a selection of 10 or so that are themed to paticular scenes. 

In the past i have taken store bought CDs and mixed them together to get one good cd. Some store bought CDs are only good in parts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There's also some good classical music that has a good spooky sound.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do have some sample stuf from Virgil and Michael on my site.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I do have some sample stuff from Virgil and Michael on my site.


LOVE they're stuff !!!!! there's lots of haunt themed stuff out there......


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i make a new cd every year. last year was some nine inch nails, aphex twin, anything instrumental and crazy overdubbed on some halloween effects mp3s. 
I used mixmiester pro. you can add different tracks and play with the panning if you are going for a stereo sound, slow things up, add effects. it takes some time but if you be patient, you can come up with some really cool sounds. i had a lot of compliments on it last year.


----------



## shetrick (Sep 2, 2010)

Simple way, use soundtracks from movies. Many artists are over looked by us haunters thinking we only have a few choices to choose from in the haunt world. Check out the movie "Legion". It has some great tracks that will raise the hair on your arms during your haunt. First listen to the samples and buy only the ones you like. Remember there are a lot of horror movies that have been released of late, lots to choose from. Go to Amazon or itunes you will find what fits your style. Hope this helped.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I use a lot of the music Danny Elfman does for Tim Burton movies. As shetrick suggested, I also like to browse around Amazon for soundtracks to creepy movies, and listen to the track samples. I find so much stuff I would have never heard otherwise. Movie scores are created to evoke certain emotions, so they can be really effective in a haunt.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Pumpkinland cd's are also very cool, but hard to get now. I looked for a year before i got lucky and found all 3 of them on ebay, I bought them immediately.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm using this:

http://videocopilot.net/products/proscores/

combined with ambient noise from soundsnap.com as my background sound. I've got a 45 minute file that i've mixed of it. Sounds really good and isn't melodic enough to catch peoples attention and draw away from the haunt.


----------

